# beau beaus own thread



## lucky lodge (Oct 20, 2011)

beau just born






iam dry now






mum just loves my colour






out in the big paddock


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 20, 2011)

thay are very hard to take photos off as thay keep running away from me LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww a Beau thread, what a great idea Jenny!








The pictures are fabulous - he is just so cute and cuddly, bless him.





Sweety looks a lot more relaxed too - she is such a pretty girl.

Will be looking forward to regular 'views' of our sweet boy - at least every other day!


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

wow he is so cute!! and quite tall... how tall was Sweety again?





I can see why you are so attached to him!!

is he or should I say SHE!! (sweety) letting you come n give him scratches yet??

has he started being curious?

please keep us up to date with pics of your beautiful little man!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 20, 2011)

he is a he and sweety is 32in tall and no she wont let me near him nor will she let me near her..

she has always been a very timid horse and now shes in a big paddock

she telling me catch me if you can HA HA HA


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for starting his own thread.



He sure is super cute



I bet they are both very happy to have their own space now they are in the big field. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay for Beau's own thread!





He is just adorable and Sweety is such an attentive mama


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 20, 2011)

He is soooooo cute!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 20, 2011)

What a little doll!






he is just precous


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> he is a he and sweety is 32in tall and no she wont let me near him nor will she let me near her..
> 
> she has always been a very timid horse and now shes in a big paddock
> 
> she telling me catch me if you can HA HA HA


lol of course he is a HE! LOL I was meaning if SHE, SWEETY! was letting you near him lol.

different mares are so funny!



drive us crazy! the difference between Penny and Suzie is incredible!





I'm sure Sweety will settle down soon , and you will be able to love you little man!!



:yes






:wub


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 20, 2011)

i dont no i dont thhink she will let me catch her she a begger





its gunna be hard if for some reason i do have to catch her


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh so happy to see Lil Beau has his own thread 



 hes such a cutie lil boy


----------



## Eagle (Oct 21, 2011)

My lot are really stupid, if for some reason they don't want to be caught I can always cheat with my cigarettes



me being a serious



I always have a packet on me and I just slip the plastic covering off and scrunch it up, they are screwed



they just can't control that instinct that all plastic bags have sweeties



It works every time


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 21, 2011)

iam a heavy



to... the last couple weeks well ive been puffing like a chimney

there a great stress releive LOL LOL LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea! I'm among friends



Another heavy



here. Really hate those lectures





Eagle, Glad I'm not the only one that uses the packs wrapper to get their attention. Works like you said, Everytime,



If I use treats they want more and start searching. Not good in a halter class.

Beau is such a little cutie. Everytime I look at the pics, I just want to pick him up and give him a big squeeze


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 21, 2011)

AAWWW! He's too cute for words!



Let me join you


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2011)

Please stop it you lot! Grrrrrrrr!





Now you have made me light up yet another one



and I am trying to be good - not succeeding though!

Anyway it is not good to be smoking on the gorgeous Beau's thread - he is too young to have all that somke blowing in his face.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

i no smoking is bad for you and ive tryed to quit a few times

ive been a



for 30 years what about you


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

I started at 15 so that makes it 6 years now


----------



## cassie (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor beau more talking about the disgusting habit of smoking then him... Dnt worry I won't give you all a lecture lets just say I'm one of those people who never has and never will touch a cigarette yuck sorry I get very bad asthma from the smoke so its a good excuse to stay away lol I want to protect my lungs

But anyway enough about all of that... How is your little man doing at the moment jenny???


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

well the little beau hasnt change much but i will go take some photos just for use


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

thay are so hard to take photos off as thay just run away its so sad b/c id love to give beau a big cuddle


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

there not very good photos as i have to be a mile away from them or thay just run away





didnt have a problam with sweety when she was in foal catching her but now she got beau

well i just cant get near them



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW he is gorgeous!!! HI little Beau!!

thats so hard Jenny... does she come up for food? can you give her a carrot or something, or a biscuit of hay and just sit near them?? he must be getting to that curious stage by now



Finn is always more ready to come up to me if I'm sitting down... just an idea...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 23, 2011)

Theyr both looking fab 



 must be so frustrating not being able to give him all those kisses you have stored up..you'll have to blow them 





 

Im with Casie on the smoking thing..YUCK..Iv never smoked but I do have a chocolate addiction 



 I try not to have it in the house now because I cant leave any for later it all has to be eaten at once otherwise it spends the whole time calling me


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha yay lindi!!! High five! Lol

Definitley agree with the chocolate thing lol luckily I have three younger brothers so it's usually gone before long which in my case is a good thing lol

Hope your ableto spend some time login your little man this week Jenny!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

cassie said:


> WOW he is gorgeous!!! HI little Beau!!
> 
> thats so hard Jenny... does she come up for food? can you give her a carrot or something, or a biscuit of hay and just sit near them?? he must be getting to that curious stage by now
> 
> ...






I can sit next to her feed bin when shes eating but as soon as a move a muscle she off

maybe its a good thing as i wont get attached to beau as much


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2011)

I've noticed my two girls are not happy to share in the first week. After that when they join back up with the herd they don't seem to mind us being up with the foals.


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

thats very interesting Bree, maybe Sweety will be the same.... I'm sure I will be having this sort of battle when Penny has her bunny!



lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

cassie said:


> thats very interesting Bree, maybe Sweety will be the same.... I'm sure I will be having this sort of battle when Penny has her bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> lol






you do no your gunna have to call pennys foal bunny



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

Wings said:


> I've noticed my two girls are not happy to share in the first week. After that when they join back up with the herd they don't seem to mind us being up with the foals.






sweety has allways been a bit funny with humans i think she would let me catch her before as she was in a smaller paddock.......i no it sounds horrible but when it come to the time when ive got to say good bye to beau how am i gunna catch them



:CryBaby



:bye-sad


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2011)

Does a bucket of food work?

I'm lucky I can open up paddock gates and run them up into the yards if anyone is being silly.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

nope food doesnt work if i put my hand up to like catch or pat her she off


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol no penny's foal wont be called bunny lol ahh

Hey I dnt know if you can get these Jenny... But I have been using essential oils on penny n smartie one called peace and calming n since using it she has settled down so much!! I put it on my hand n she sniffs it, I also put it around the edge of her food bowl it has really helped! Maybe a suggestion?


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

I just sat in the paddock on my bucket and little beau came up and sniffed me all over

i didnt wont to move just in case he ran away

but i just bursed in to tears when he did that

ITS JUST SO SAD



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 24, 2011)

Blowing Big Kisses for lil Beau








hugs for you too,,it must be very hard for you..brought tears to my eyes thinking how upset you are with all this


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Blowing Big Kisses for lil Beau
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thank you so much it means alot...all the support you all give me


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

oh Jenny...



it must be so hard for you!!!!!!! still praying for you and sending many hugs your way!!

I'm so glad that little Beau was curious enough to come up to you though!





chin up my friend, you will get through this!! we are all here supporting you and Sweety and Beau through this!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

cassie said:


> oh Jenny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thanks cassie


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you, I know us being here for you isn't much but I hope it helps a little.

Hugs

I think leaving them alone is best for sweety (hard as it is to not play with beau) but he is her baby and she deserves to be relaxed and love on her son. When and IF "that" time comes you could start to stable them for a while a day to feed them. They will soon learn to follow you in.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 24, 2011)

Like the others, I too hope that our support helps, plus please know that we shall still support you through any action that you may choose to take in the future.

BUT please note that I said FUTURE. None of us knows what the future holds anyway, and with little Beau you can only 'surmise' what it might hold for him from things that people have told you. Every animal, just like us humans, is different and Beau is his own individual little person with his own make up, his own problems and just possibly, his own solutions. So dont judge him by what you think his future possibilities are, rather treat him just as you would any other foal. He needs your love and attention, he needs gentle handling, scratches etc.

If Sweety doesn't want fuss or attention at the moment, then ignore her, but go and sit out with her and Beau as often as you can and let him come and be friends with you - and he will, quite happy before long, to leave his Momma to do her own thing. When he is ready, play with him, touch him all over, let him rub himself against you, to sit in your lap if he wants, and before you know it you will be able to do more with him. Dont forget that he is going to need worming, so letting him 'mouth' on your fingers will give you the opportunity to slip a wormer into the corner of his mouth when needed. And he will need his little feet trimmed sometime in the future, so being able to fuss, touch and maybe hold him without distress, will make this so much easier.

So, hard as it will be for you Jenny, now is not the time to give up on Beau. Never say never! The future is not in our hands and may yet suprise us all.

So take courage from our love, support and good wishes and step forward from tomorrow with new purpose and confidence, walk straight ahead and try not to worry what might be round the next corner - the road you walk may just be a very long one before a corner appears.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

I totally agree Anna, when I said to leave them I meant to leave sweety quiet with her baby but by no means did I intend you to stop sitting quietly close by. All babies are curious, some sooner than others but I haven't had one yet that hasn't finally given in and come sniffing. Lol

Horses love routine so if you do the same routine everyday Sweety will find comfort in that.

We had a big mare that was very protective and always tried to hide her babies, with her last foal I sat for weeks in her field every morning for 30 minutes, as she started to relax I would roll an apple over to her and on the 5th day after her apple she came over with her baby to see if she could have another one, I cried and felt so stupid cos my father in law was watching( he had told me I was wasting my time) she didn't relax 100% but she let me check him over daily and scratch him.

Beau is still very young and Sweety needs time to get fed up with his antics and then she will be happy for you to baby sit for a while. Lol


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

you girls are the best! you have so much wisdom and knowledge to give us newbies!! I don't know where I would be without your love help and support! and I'm sure Jenny would agree






Thank you for all the time you have given us





Jenny we are here to support you through this, keep positive it definitley helps.



and I know its hard but try and give Beau and Sweety the most normal time that you can



love your little man like nothing else!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

ive just read what yous all wrote you girls are truely the best iam getting more love and support from yous then the friends i have were i live

THANK YOU THANK YOU.... YOU ALL MEAN SO MUCH TO ME



:wub



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

oh it peeved down with rain here last night thay didnt say on the weather report that it was ment to

rain and now my little beau is wet through what do i do



i dont want him to get cold


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you see my photos of Lyric and Sterling, soaked through and completely unfussed by it?





Remember a horse's coat is designed to not let the water touch the skin. On top of that the early foal's arrive with an extra thick supply of hair which also prevents them from getting chilled.

Horse's have been birthing and raising foals for years with and without human help


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

photos taken today


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

what colour do yous think he is


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the technical term is buckskin or even dun..but id say "ABSOLUTELY GOEGEOUS"


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh! He is so adorable! I've been out picking corn all morning and I'm waiting for it to dry so I can package it. thought I would come in and looky loo! I got my baby fix for the week!






I also think he is dun.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> when he drops his coat in the spring.


Sounds like my kids



mum has to pick up everything





I say buckskin too bwdik


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Sounds like my kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:rofl



:rofl



:rofl

Renee!! you are too funny! so I see thats not just an aussie thing hehe






I'd say buckskin too !!



one thing I do know! he is one mega cute boy!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah



I catch to pat him and scrach him and he was stucking my fingers



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!!!!! isn't it the best feeling!!!!!!!



I love it! except I'm not letting Finn do it too much now as he is starting to get some little teeth coming through, don't want him biting in the future LOL


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

for catching and scratching baby Beau


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

i have bruiseing all over my arms from beau bighting me and i just love it

i no iam weird......


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

now its beau that will come over to me and say hello

but sweety still will not go near me

go figger that one


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Jenny, little Beau is not only progressing well - he's just gorgeous and so cuddly.





I notice that he seems happy standing with his weight on his bad leg, how is he when he moves - does he still 'save' it or is he happy putting weight on it at least some of the time when scampering around?

I think he will be a buckskin, but what is that darker patch on his neck?

With Sweety, could you put her food bowl around 10-20 feet from you while you are sitting playing with Beau and then each day move it a bit closer (but not right up to you). If you ignore her, will she come for her food? It's just a way to get HER to come to YOU for something nice, without you doing anything to her. Perhaps you could offer Beau a little of his own food at the same time if he is likely to go after Sweety's?

So glad that you and Beau are becoming friends - well done to you.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

nope i sit about 3 feet away from her feed bowl but as soon i put my hand near her shes off

but she will let me pat beau .... cant work her out she;s



gone real strange on me


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

Some mares are just afraid and she is just trying to teach Beau to be cautious. Dipinto's mum was just the same, I never had to US her cos as soon as she was preggy she would become a real cow yet normaly she is always in your pockets. It never stopped her babies being really friendly though.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh good for you, Jenny




:yeah



Baby hugs and kisses



:yeah He is so adorable.



. simply love the coloring. I'm still learning so can't really say.



Don't worry too much about momma, she will come around. Just talk to her while you're giving Beau scratches. She knows when you are talking to her and when to Beau. It will work out.

Can't wait to have a little one to play with.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hes just 



 you could always try letting him nibble on a treat you know..your arms are certainly useful for future tasks ahead 



 haha know what you mean though something about those naughty nibbles that keep us coming back for more


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

omg another poo problam now he has diarahaa he has poo all over is little bottom


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

oh no! you poor thing, I was really lucky, Finn didn't have any scours at all when Suzie had her foal heat!



I think he might have been feeling it though as he rubbed his little bottom raw



poor baby...

come on Beau!! you can get through this little man!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

could it be...if sweety is in season????????????????/


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah most definitley! the wise women on here will confirm but I think when they go on heat their milk gets stronger, or more concentrated... ? is that right Diane? Anna? Renee??

and gets passed through to the foal, who can't really cope with it...

we had it a few years back with our calves as there was to much green grass and the cow's milk was too strong... we lost 3-4 calves to it that year, ( but calf scours is VERY different to what little foals get with the foal heat!! )


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes if Sweety is in heat that could be the problem, just try to wash him and keep him clean, if you really can't wash him with water baby wipes is better than nothing. Stick his head gently between your knees and scratch his back slowly working towards his bum, once he is used to the position you can wash him. Be quick and firm and then plenty of scratches after. Some freak at first but if you use a quiet voice and are quick he will soon learn.

Good luck,


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you worm Sweety after she gave birth? Often a dose of ivermectin wormer within the first 24 hours will help prevent or at least lessen foal scours.

I didn't get a dose into Rivain early enough and Lyric had a short case of them. Derby and Sterling had no problems and I got Twinky in time both years.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

no i havent been able to get near since



:No-Sad


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh Poor lil Beau 



 Im sure it will clear up soon


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure little Beau is suffering due to Sweety's foaling heat, so it will pass. But if you can do a little wiping session with - suggest slightly warmed baby wipes - then perhaps you could also smear a little warmed vaselene on his little buttocks - some foals lose their hair down their buttocks as the poo is pretty acidic. Warm everything a little if you can - cold baby wipes and cold vaselene can be a bit of a shock to a baby's botty!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes well said Anna, I use Vaseline in a tube for this purpose and I stick the tube in my jeans pocket for about 20 minutes before and this will make it warm and soft.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

i dont want to say good bye to beau But when do i do it

WHAT DO I DO



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings (Oct 30, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> i dont want to say good bye to beau But when do i do it
> 
> WHAT DO I DO
> 
> ...



Clear the day, warn friends/family of the event so you can have your space.

Plan how you will handle the body, if you plan to bury him have the hole dug.

Discuss this with your vet, understand the procedure and what to expect. Ask how he would prefer to handle things.

When everything is done give his mother time to mourn and say good bye. She needs to spend time with his body.

Know that this is not your fault, no part of it is. You CAN NOT blame yourself. Know that letting him go is the most selfless thing you can do, you are putting his needs and welfare above your own emotions.

Do not let ANYONE make you feel bad for the choice as it is always better to end things a week too early then a moment too late.

And then cry and scream and weep and generally be as big as an emotional wreck as you have to be. Because if you don't let it all out you will bottle it all up inside you and you can't go on. Take some time to look after yourself but enjoy the beautiful babies that are still on their way for you.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

Wings said:


> Clear the day, warn friends/family of the event so you can have your space.
> 
> Plan how you will handle the body, if you plan to bury him have the hole dug.
> 
> ...






thanks that was so well said it just made me cry.... but it so true



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

oh god, pass the tissues








I think a group hug is needed (((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))) We will be here for you when that time comes


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks guys i really dont no what i would do with out yous all


----------



## MeganH (Oct 30, 2011)

group hug (((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Wings (Oct 30, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> thanks that was so well said it just made me cry.... but it so true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for the tears but I'm glad it helped.

You know we are all here if you need us.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

This is your decision and I really don't want to be out of place but if he isn't in pain can you not just enjoy him and wait and see?

I understand that you are afraid to get too attached to him but please remember that it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved.

Hugs


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

Eagle said:


> This is your decision and I really don't want to be out of place but if he isn't in pain can you not just enjoy him and wait and see?
> 
> I understand that you are afraid to get too attached to him but please remember that it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved.
> 
> Hugs



ok this is one of worst thing that has happen to me ive waited 4 years for my first foal..and for this to happen has just broke me heart

it didnt take much convincing eagle ill keep him....i think i just needed to hear it......


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

Now I am crying again, Can you go and give Beau a big hug from me.

Xxx


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2011)

More tears coming from me too - you gave me such a fright when I logged in to read Bree's (brilliant and factual) advice to you and then all the group hugs, I thought something awful had happened to little Beau!






Then I read those three little words "I'll keep him" and the tears of relief came.





He is such a special little man and he deserves a chance. So please go and give him a big hug from me too - and take a huge ((((HUG)))) for yourself Jenny coz you deserve it too!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you so much ive just been up in the paddock with little beau and give him a big cuddle for all of yous


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 31, 2011)

your very welcome


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 31, 2011)

beau today 31-10-11

only 1 photo as bloody battries went flat


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww there's our special boy, bless him!














And look how he's stepping right on his 'bad' leg!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 31, 2011)

There is that special little Beau!



:yeah He is so cute






Haven't read all to catch up, but I hear you are keeping him.



{{{{HUGS}}}} I am so thrilled. he is such a little love.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you but the vet has told me as he gets older it will get worse iam hoping and praying hes WRONG


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 31, 2011)

You and Beau will always be in my prayers. Vets have been known to be wrong. In my area at least so we can pray for the best for Beau and you. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Eagle (Nov 1, 2011)

When or* IF* that time comes you can re think.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

Eagle said:


> When or* IF* that time comes you can re think.






re think ,,,, like surgery no it will be to late for that ..but hes happy now.......man this is braking my heart

now with whats happen with saffire and dusty ,,,,,iam not handling this very well ,,,,,i dont need this sh#t

this is the first time ive breed and waited 4 years to do it this is just killing me


----------



## Eagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Take a deep breath and calm down



Breeding any animal is never easy but minis seem to make it even more complicated. I have had several mares foal out in the field all alone with no problems year after year, then I have 1 mare that has lost 3 foals whilst stabled and on cam, if I had bought her first I would have given up for sure.

You need to go in to breeding with your eyes wide open, you need to establish how far you are prepared to go and how much you can spend and then stick to those rules. It is not easy and it can be heartbreaking but if you really stand strong the rewards are amazing.

With Beau I personally would just treat him like any other foal and let him grow up, if in the future he is in pain and not leading a quality life then at that point I would evaluate having him PTS. In the meantime anything could happen so don't dwell on the bad things just relax and wait and see.

Hugs Renee


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow a few pages on lil Beau to catch up on this morning and all I can say is.. your doing a fabulous job and nobody could handle it better or make any decisions easier than you could..Its very very hard thinking your playing God..your not.. your doing what you think is best for Beau and thats all anybody could ask from you 



 ..Well Done on deciding to give him a chance to prove everyone wrong 



 It does happen 



 and if things dont work out you can reflect and say at least you tried and you gave him the chance 



 its so awfull for you..what your going through but try not to let it bring you down..take some time out for you and spoil yourself even if its just for an hour in the day..you really need to be on top form with all the crazy things happening in your pony world right now 



 It will get better and you can start to enjoy your fur kidz once again 



 all the very best to you..{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

thannks so much for all the surport it truley does help me heaps



:CheekKiss

is it normal for little beau to wont to bite me all the time?????????????


----------



## Wings (Nov 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> thannks so much for all the surport it truley does help me heaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Lyric got out of the habit very quickly.

Sterling is still learning.

Soon as they bite I make a big "AHHH!" sound and firmly push them away from me.

I swear the colts are worse then the fillies!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

ive been doing that but he just keeps on coming back for bite and its starting to hurt


----------



## Wings (Nov 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> ive been doing that but he just keeps on coming back for bite and its starting to hurt



Push him right away and don't let him step back in. Even leave the paddock completely and try again later.

I'm not one for smacking at this age as they seem to think it's a game.

Problem is we tend to accidentaly encourage biting.

See we love it when the foals come over and we love it when they run their lips over us to investigate and when they start the nibble routine it's pretty cute and before you know it they are biting. Less cute!

Lyric never got to that point because she only came up to me in her early weeks. Sterling loves everyone and everyone loves him so he has just started to bite.

Best thing you can do is shove him away and treat him like any member of the herd would. The behaviour is not allowed and if he does it then it will not be fun. Don't worry about hurting their feelings either, Lyric got bopped on the butt with the feed bucket yesterday because she tried to kick in impatience. It didn't take her long to get over the whole "you bopped me!" sulk and come over for a cuddle.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Nov 1, 2011)

What I do is I either poke his nose or pinch his nose when he comes in for a bite. Or poke him in the shoulder and squeal like a mare that is telling him to get away. I had one colt that was real bad at trying to bite and rear all the time when he was real little. But usually poking him like it feels you are biting back usually makes them stop and think next time.

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

the only real time i can get next to beau is when mum is eating...and when i say the ahhh word to beau sweety will walk

away so he will follow her to get him a away from me ....so sweety no's iam telling him off shes a clever cookie


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

I do a fantatsic cranky mare routine if they try nipping and I'm standing up.

Lyric's one and only bite happened like that and I squealed and 'kicked out' at her




:rofl



She slunk back for a non-bitey snuggle!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 2, 2011)

I was only discussing this with my daughter yesterday..saying that Dinky doesnt bite like my colt used to..she used to turn her back to kick rather than bite (oh arnt they sweeties) but I agree colts are proberbly worse for biting early signs of dominance I guess or just naughty 



 I used to do the loud ARGGHHH as soon as the mouth was in position for the nasty nip ( I always had bruises on my arms and legs ) he was sneaky too used to get me from behind 



 ..it did work in the end and hes a real sweetie now..I think its just a naughty stage they go through


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

Finn started it yesterday, he would come up to me with his mouth OPEN! ready to bite



so if he did, I would tell him no, and get up and walk away...

if he came up to me the next time I would give him the scratches he loves SO MUCH! and if he started to bite more then nibble I would get up and walk away again...

I think he learnt his lesson pretty quick... he hasn't done it to me at all today


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

Well Sterling just met the feed bucket!

He hooned up during dinner and went for my arm, all in play but still! He got a decent bop with it and was a lot more polite after that



:rofl

It doesn't hurt, it just seems to be the shock value of it that sinks in!

He ran to Twinky going "muuuuuuuuuuuum" and she snubbed him



Nice to know she's on my side!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL!! Brilliant! I can just picture that - well done Twinky too!








While I absolutely agree with what everyone here has said about biting foals, I (of course LOL!



) am completely the opposite.





Firstly I find that in 99% of all cases, foals will grow out of the habit - the odd one who doesn't will probably get a small tap on the nose and an 'ah ah' after around 3 or 4 months of age. Any visitors to our place who want to wander the fields with the foals are told NOT to react in ANY way should they get bitten (there could be a nervous foal in the bunch who would get scared away from human contact by a stranger reacting loudly to another biting foal, so our rule is 'keep quiet or dont go in the field'!)

All my foals are offered a finger to bite on for a moment or two - we usually approach hand first anyway on our way to scratches - until they are a month or so old! Why? Coz it makes them easy to worm! LOL!! Saves a load of trouble, just slip a finger between those baby foal teeth and then pop the wormer tube in as well, withdraw finger and hey presto, worming done!! Often find this is the instant cure for biting foals - ugh, human fingers taste nasty!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Wings said:


> He ran to Twinky going "muuuuuuuuuuuum" and she snubbed him
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know she's on my side!


Don't you just love it when they run to mummy for a quick suckle when something happens that they don't like







AnnaC said:


> - ugh, human fingers taste nasty!! LOL!!






Anna, I love it, what a great idea





I must admit I don't really do much about the biting thing either, I just always watch where their mouth is and if they insist on "trying" me I offer them my Knuckles cos it doesn't hurt. All of mine grew out of it around 5-6 months.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont no if i told use but little beau pees backwards..asked the vet about it and she says it another deformity

poor little man his dick is on back wards



oh its not funny iam mean


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2011)

poor little Beau!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 6, 2011)

No worries, it will straighten out within a year, I have had that happen ( well not me one of my foals) lol


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2011)

Awww bless him - good to know that this may correct itself with time.

LOL!! Renee you are so funny!! What are you doing here anyway - thought you would be sleeping off the effects of your birthday? How did the party go - hope you all had a great evening bopping away to the 70's music!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Awww bless him - good to know that this may correct itself with time.
> 
> LOL!! Renee you are so funny!! What are you doing here anyway - thought you would be sleeping off the effects of your birthday? How did the party go - hope you all had a great evening bopping away to the 70's music!



yer renee weres all the pictures


----------



## Eagle (Nov 6, 2011)

Dipinto's was bent like a "U" and he would pee like a girl



the vet said it was a tight skin that would release as he got older and did naughty things



well as soon as he started to do YOU KNOW WHAT, the skin broke and it straightened out.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2011)

"Naughty things" - why dont vet's talk in a language that we can understand? I have no idea what you are talking about Renee???


----------



## Eagle (Nov 7, 2011)

What have you been missing Anna


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 7, 2011)

:blush Oh my goodness me 



 :blush


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I have never experienced reversed facing 'naughty bits'!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

beau beau 3 weeks old today


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL how cute! hello chunky chops! mumma's milk must be real good!! how is he going? he looks really well


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

as you can see hes doing really well little fatty hay.

he still has a little limp but he seems to be better now then when he was first born



:salute


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh he is just so gorgeous - totally yummmy to be exact!








Glad to hear that his little leg seems to be 'working' ok for him, bless him.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

i think he will be very tall when is fully grown

he;s growing so fast


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

This little guy is turning into a chunky monkey like Lyric



He is just too cute for words



In the second pic I want to lean over and kiss that little nose


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

will give him a kiss on the nose for you tomorrow


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol thank you. Xxx


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

Eagle said:


> This little guy is turning into a chunky monkey like Lyric
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but Lyric is all height and fluff



Sterling is a little spindleberry!

But what a tank this guy is!



You sure his mum didn't get in with a QH?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

:rofl



he is a very solid boy


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hes absolutely gorgeous and so chunky 



 as for peeing backwards..well I swear all boys do that!!..forwards backwards and to both sides all at once by the state of the toilet when theyr finished 



 Im sure he will turn out just fine when he get the hang of it just dont stand behind him


----------



## Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 12, 2011)

photos today


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 12, 2011)

what colour do you think he will go ??????????????????????


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 13, 2011)

just wana give him a big hug n kiss his cutie soft nose


----------



## Eagle (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable



he is growing up fast.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooooooo he just gets better and better!














And once again - look how he is using that naughty back leg!





I think he may eventually end up the same colour as his Momma (of course he may go through many changes before then, just to keep you guessing. LOL!!)


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks guys ...beau can walk on his leg better now then when he was first born..but still does have a slight limp...

but hes a happy little rat bag...still bites even if you tell him off he still comes back for a nibble......sweety still will not let me near

her i dont no why shes gone like this.....


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> sweety still will not let me near
> 
> her i dont no why shes gone like this.....



Fantasy has done the same, she doesn't want me anywhere near her except to feed. I'm just ignoring her and letting her colt come up to me in his own time and with the way Lyric and Sterling always come over for cuddles it won't take him long.


----------



## cassie (Nov 15, 2011)

Suzie is such a great mum, an excellent way for me to start my breeding experience I can imagine though if Penny is in foal... she won't be as friendly as Suzie and Finn...

I'm sure De ago will come up to you soon... his curiosity will get the better of him LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 19, 2011)

beau beaus bitting is getting really bad,, no how much you grrr at him he just wont stop even with a little smack on his nose... he knows hes not aloud to do it but he just wont stop then hes trying to jump on you so i push him away, and he just keeps trying to bite and jump


----------



## Eagle (Nov 19, 2011)

I personally just ignore my boys when they do this, he will grow out of it, try just walking away if he is out of line, this way he will learn that it is not permitted without frightening him.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 19, 2011)

those lil boys are buggars for nipping 



 ..excuse my french 



 ..i used to use a very loud grrrr when his teeth got a little to close for comfort


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 19, 2011)

Must admit i dont worry too much about the biting from the young foals - they mostly grow out of it. Naughty Zorro (Cathy's name for our little colt foal for some reason?) caught me in the back of the leg a couple of days ago when i was talking to some of the other girls, made me jump and I 'yelped' (very painful the little monster!!). He leaped back and shot off. Actually I consider it my fault as I should have been watching for him and shouldn't have let him catch me in a vunerable position. LOL!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 19, 2011)

Well as said before I do a lot of redirecting with my foals. If it reaches nipping I squeal, stamp my foot and snake out at them, mimicing the way the mares are already telling them off for similar behaviour.

Lyric bit once at food time and got walloped with the bucket




Never again! She only mouths now when Sterling gets razzed up, he has been the hardest to break of it because everyone was letting him mouth





I break my foals mouth behaviour into three sections:

Mouthing is exploring, testing and tasting. It is acceptable on clothing but not on skin. This same rule is applied to the adults.

Nipping is not allowed at all in the adults and in the foals it calls for a swift redirect, a yelp and I walk away from them.

Biting is totally unacceptable in any age and will result in a wallop.

I use the mares as my guide, if they reckon a foal is old enough to be pushed around when acting up then I'll do the same.

Sterling is now backing off on a verbal cue, rarely getting the teeth out!


----------



## cassie (Nov 20, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I very much agree that we need to use their own momma's behavior as a guide. When momma begins her 'training' of her little one, it is time to do the same! I have a pure policy of "NO NIPPING" here at any age -- but the little ones are given time to learn the 'policy' by watching how and when momma begins her training. Nothing worse or dangerous than a horse that thinks it's okay to nip or bite!
> 
> .


I totally agree!

Finn started coming up to me with his mouth open!! ready to bite so I would growl at him or squeal however you wanna call it LOL

and I would walk away... I would then let him come up to me again and if he didn't have his mouth open or look like he was going to bite he would then get lots of scratches, but if he did then the procedure would repeat again...

I HATE horses that bite! I think its the worst habit an owner can let their horse get away with oh that and kicking! lol

they soon learn, and Finn doesn't even try to bite me now... unless he is in a really SILLY mood lol :wackoand now we are teaching him that he can't bite other people aswell... which is going well


----------



## cassie (Nov 24, 2011)

hey Jenny how is Beau going? I think its about time we get some more pics of your first little man!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 24, 2011)

well little beau is worse ive tryed everything and he still will not stop


----------



## cassie (Nov 24, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> well little beau is worse ive tryed everything and he still will not stop


biting? really?! does Sweety do anything if he bites her? Finn hardly ever bites me now and only if he is in a real feral mood LOL maybe you might need to be a little bit tougher with him... as hard as that is LOL

hoep everything goes well with him and the vet!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

well his biting hasnt change so ive started to push him away when he trys to bite..

but poor little beau his eye looks so saw...and he is very good for me when i have to put the cream in

his eye i think he knows iam trying to help him poor little man



has anyone else had this happen

if so how long did it take to heal as the vet only give me a small tube

thanks


----------



## Eagle (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes Jenny it happened to one of my girls. I put the cream on twice a day for nearly a month until it was healed, it is important that you do it daily to help it heal. One small tube won't last



what did the vet give you?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

little beau eye wasnt weaping today so thats good..the vet has given me orbenin eye ointment


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 27, 2011)

beau beau today
















beau,s saw eye much better then what is was


----------



## Eagle (Nov 27, 2011)

Bless him, he is such a cutie


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2011)

Goodness, is it me or has our cute little man grown somewhat lately? He's still his gorgeous cute little self though and I just love his colour!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at his mask



looks like he is going dark,


----------



## MeganH (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow he looks like hes growing fast! So cute!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 27, 2011)

yer little beau is now a fat beau and he,s still doing well on his leg even with that extra weight


----------



## cassie (Nov 27, 2011)

He is so very cute!! What a little chubba wubba! N I thought Finn was fat hehe he is just too cute !!! So wanna snuggle him!!!!!! Little cutie man!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 27, 2011)

Such a little doll!!



:wub I want to just grab him up and squeese



:wub and hug and kiss. He is really adorable. Love the color.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 28, 2011)

well iam just about out of the cream for beau,s eye and its still not better ..its better then what it

was any ideas of stuff i could get from the chemist


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

cassie said:


> He is so very cute!! What a little chubba wubba! N I thought Finn was fat hehe he is just too cute !!! So wanna snuggle him!!!!!! Little cutie man!!



He is a little chunker! Where is that coming from, I thought both dam and sire were horse bred?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 29, 2011)

no mum is pony and dad is horse


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> no mum is pony and dad is horse



I must have confused them with one of your other pairings.

Just a question I pose to everyone, why cross the types? With the two types asking for different things and each ring being quite competitive why mix them?


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2011)

Wings said:


> 1322552859[/url]' post='1429611']I must have confused them with one of your other pairings.
> 
> Just a question I pose to everyone, why cross the types? With the two types asking for different things and each ring being quite competitive why mix them?


Lol I agree Bree... I had no choice in the matter but Finn is turning out more pony anyway... I have heard of a new registrar (if that the right word) that will register both pony n horse... Would be interesting to see the others point of view


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2011)

OK my friends, what is this talk about ponies and horses??

Is it something different over there with you or are you talking about the different weights/build/type??

A lot of my girls are of the weightier type (not talking about FAT LOL!!) and although my boys are 'lighter' and we are breeding for a degree or two lighter, but without losing the bone structure that I like to have as a basic. But no matter what their weight/type, they are still miniature 'horses' - mini weightcarriers, mini cobs, mini quality hunters etc.

So do you have a different way of looking at things? How would you describe your ponies as against your horses??

I'm really interested folks!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 29, 2011)

Me too, I have both Shetlands and lighter ones but they are all registered as miniature horse. Is it an Aussie thing?

Come on, spill the beans! Lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 29, 2011)

well over here you have mini horse or mini pony //when you breed the 2 together you will

either get a pony type or a horse type and you register them to what you think thay look more like...

my opinion its no big deal ........


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes in australia we have miniature horse and miniature pony, for example Susie is a miniature pony, she is by a shetland mare. And penny is miniature horse.Horses are more refined n ponies have the more chunky shetland look...Hope that helps Im sure Bree will explain better when she comes on


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2011)

Hummmmmmm. So Suzie is a mini pony because she is 34" or under because her mother was a Shetland (actually reg Shetland or just Shetland type?) - what was her father? Then Penny is a mini horse because her parents were mini horses and THEIR parents were mini horses, right? So where did the mini horses come/originate from in the first place - horses/ponies/Shetlands/mini Shetlands??????

This is going to be interesting LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Hummmmmmm. So Suzie is a mini pony because she is 34" or under because her mother was a Shetland (actually reg Shetland or just Shetland type?) - what was her father? Then Penny is a mini horse because her parents were mini horses and THEIR parents were mini horses, right? So where did the mini horses come/originate from in the first place - horses/ponies/Shetlands/mini Shetlands??????
> 
> This is going to be interesting LOL!!


Bree I see you lurking LOL HELP!

sorry Anna I don't understand alot about mini's here still. Suzie is a pony because he Dam was a shetland and Sire was a miniature pony...

I don't think we have mini shetlands here



LOL its very interesting LOL and I don't know how they originally determined the difference... or how they got the refinement for the mini horses... maybe they don't come from shetlands? its very interesting!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

The divsion is more on type rather then height as has been said many times the mini is more of a height breed then a type breed.

Over here we have 1 main group for ponies, 3 for horses, 2 smaller groups that will take both and now the big group I'm with has started holding shows for ponies and may open their doors for registry.

Breed standards from a registry that accepts both:



> The Miniature Horse is a small well balanced animal not exceeding 8.1/2 hands in height measured at the last hair of the mane possesing good temperament and being free from hereditary unsoundness.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2011)

Wings said:


> The divsion is more on type rather then height as has been said many times the mini is more of a height breed then a type breed.
> 
> Over here we have 1 main group for ponies, 3 for horses, 2 smaller groups that will take both and now the big group I'm with has started holding shows for ponies and may open their doors for registry.
> 
> ...


LOL you did great Bree!! I knew you would be able to handle it!





what a great piece of info you have found! has helped me heaps!! thankyou!

I also totally agree about keeping ponies as ponies and horses as horses. It was out of my control that Suzie was bred to a horse... but next time I breed she will definitley go to a pony and if I breed Penny, she will definitley go to a horse!!

I have a lot of friends around here who view it with this same opinion...





does that help Anna? and Renee? hope so!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

No probs Cassie and I'm glad you found it helpful as well! Those basic standrads come from NMR (National Miniature Registry) and I have found them to be a great way at boiling down the main differences in each type.

I love the history of our little shorties so I dig around a lot for whatever info I can find! Thankfully the development of the types in Australia is fairly well documented, they've really only been here for 20 years in a recognised capcity!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL!! OK so not to take anything away from your well written and beautifully informative post Bree (and I do understand where you are coming from and how your ponies and horses are divided etc - thank you.



)

BUT Cassie, if you are saying that Finn is going to be a pony, why would you put Cassie to a pony next time - you might chance a big foal at foaling time - for another pony foal, when putting her to a lighter type has produced a pony anyway? is it because Finn is what you would call 'mixed' and you would have to put him in 'mixed' classes at shows instead of straight pony classes. This seems unfair as he could easily turn out to be a good looking, well conformed mini horse with the substance of a lightish cob type.

So what you are saying is that if you have pony parents then you will get a pony foal, but if you have mini horses then you will get a mini horse offspring, but if you mix the two together then you will still get an offspring who will be a pony type because it will not have the refinement to be classed as a mini horse?? Well I have had 3 foals from the same pairing (mare shetalnd x american, sire Falabella - where do Falabellas come in all this?). They gave me two small tubby cobby type 'minis' (ponies???) and one long long legged refined mini (horse??). So where does that leave me??

Sorry folks, but I'm really enjoying this - hope no one is taking offence as I am really trying to see the way that Australia looks at this, but I do like getting everyone together for an in depth discussion on a subject where there are so many different 'answers', so please treat this like fun.





So, with my long legged foal mentioned above, could I still register it as a mini horse, even though it has a half shetland dam and a Falabella sire (both of whom you would classify as 'ponies') Incidently over here and throughout my own horses, I have to say that it is the refined minis that have the length of back and the 'substance/pony types who are the short coupled ones (opposite to your suggestion 'rules')??

Over here all 34" and under are minis, 34-38" are category B minis. Mini shetlands are minis if they are 34" and under and 'standard' Shetlands from 34 - 42". They have their own breed clases and shows of course but the mini Shetlands can also enter normal miniature horse classes, which are divided into weight categories, so no matter who the parents are or how they are bred, you simply enter the classes suitable for the weight/type of mini.......ultra refined, refined, hack, hunter, cob, draft etc. Plus there are the yearling, 2 year old, 3 year old, 4 and over, or fillies, colts, mares 4 or over and stallions 4 or over. All these last classes (yearling onwards) are open to all types and weights, being divided by age only, so if you have bred a middle weight yearling, you could enter not only the yearling classes against other yearlings, but you could also enter the hunter or cob class depending upon the 'type' of your mini - it doesn't matter what its parents looked like or were registered as.

So if Suzie has to be classed as a pony because she has a shetland parent (I'm not talking about the fact that Suzie is obviously a mare of substance and not a willowy refined person, bless her) doesn this mean that should she throw a really refined offspring (as my two above have done), then this offspring will be registered as a pony due to Suzie's Shetland size or will it be registered as a miniature horse because it is refined. Or is it possible over time to breed ponies to miniatures, then to more minis etc etc until generations later the offspring can be registered as actual miniature horses?

Now I'm getting muddled LOL!!

Sorry gotta go - had vet out to PT early this evening with colic (no idea why he had a tummy ache, nothing wrong with him! Just wind I expect?



) Anyway got to go do a last check on him just to make sure it hasn't re-occurred - buscopen worn off by now). So catch you all on the morrow.

Nite nite all!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 29, 2011)

over in perth you can put 2 mini horses together and if the foal turns out to chuncky like a mini

pony you can rego it as a pony..and ive got friends over here who have done that....if someone asked

me if thay could use my stallion wich is horse to be breed to there mini pony as long as had great comformation ect ect it would have to be nice b/c its my stud on the line ...i would say yes

would you?????????????????????


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> BUT Cassie, if you are saying that Finn is going to be a pony, why would you put Cassie to a pony next time - you might chance a big foal at foaling time - for another pony foal, when putting her to a lighter type has produced a pony anyway? is it because Finn is what you would call 'mixed' and you would have to put him in 'mixed' classes at shows instead of straight pony classes. This seems unfair as he could easily turn out to be a good looking, well conformed mini horse with the substance of a lightish cob type.


From what I have seen of Finn he looks to have the build of the lighter ponies but will probably be too heavy to excel as a horse. If I was in Cassie's position I would seek out a light build pony stallion if wanting a similar foal to Finn or if wanting a heavier foal would seek out that sort of sire.



> So what you are saying is that if you have pony parents then you will get a pony foal, but if you have mini horses then you will get a mini horse offspring, but if you mix the two together then you will still get an offspring who will be a pony type because it will not have the refinement to be classed as a mini horse?? Well I have had 3 foals from the same pairing (mare shetalnd x american, sire Falabella - where do Falabellas come in all this?). They gave me two small tubby cobby type 'minis' (ponies???) and one long long legged refined mini (horse??). So where does that leave me??


If you have pony parents but want to register the foal horse there is nothing to stop you doing this, the same works in reverse. At this point both the pony and horse groups are not moving to lock one type out of their books but anything that doesn't conform well to type will not do well in the ring. Mini shetlands fit in with the ponies. We have very few Falabellas over here and the few I know of were shown pony. Sadly I do not know of any in the ring at this time







> Sorry folks, but I'm really enjoying this - hope no one is taking offence as I am really trying to see the way that Australia looks at this, but I do like getting everyone together for an in depth discussion on a subject where there are so many different 'answers', so please treat this like fun.


I'll talk about it forever if you let me



so as long as it's not annoying anyone!



> So, with my long legged foal mentioned above, could I still register it as a mini horse, even though it has a half shetland dam and a Falabella sire (both of whom you would classify as 'ponies') Incidently over here and throughout my own horses, I have to say that it is the refined minis that have the length of back and the 'substance/pony types who are the short coupled ones (opposite to your suggestion 'rules')??


As said above you can register them in any of the groups. However one thing I have seen is a pony who threw a more horse type who when bred threw heavily pony! I think this is one important reasons to start seperating the breeds, I'd love to seen steps taken to prevent dual registry in time.



> Now I'm getting muddled LOL!!


lol Anna! I hope the above gives a bit of help on how the registry currently works.



> Sorry gotta go - had vet out to PT early this evening with colic (no idea why he had a tummy ache, nothing wrong with him! Just wind I expect?
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyway got to go do a last check on him just to make sure it hasn't re-occurred - buscopen worn off by now). So catch you all on the morrow.


I hope everything is alright!



lucky lodge said:


> over in perth you can put 2 mini horses together and if the foal turns out to chuncky like a mini
> 
> pony you can rego it as a pony..and ive got friends over here who have done that....if someone asked
> 
> ...


As said you can do it, and the registry wouldn't do anything about it.

But there is no way in heck my boys will cover a pony mare. I feel strongly about a pony being a pony and a horse being a horse. I want my horses to be and look like horses and to produce horse type, I want them to stand up in that ring and conform to type. As mentioned before I feel the crossing of the types leads to a watered down version and an animal that might throw either way in it's breeding, I wouldn't want to own or have any part in producing an animal like that.

I believe breeders should strive to produce the best they can no matter what their breeding aims and I'm yet to be convinced the crossing the types has any role in that.


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I WISH we had some division by weight! That sounds just perfect! That would cover those miniatures that are the 'older' style with the greater 'substance' to their frame!


I think it's worked really well over here. You get your horse types and imported american shetlands prancing around in their own ring and the stocky pony types living it up in theirs!

Also we present differently:

Horses are fresh clipped, make up, facial clipping or razoring, manes thinned. the works

Ponies are clipped once or twice, natural summer coats encouraged. Some trim fetlocks regularly, whiskers are often trimed as well. No make up!

I hope these work, they'll give a nice indication of type:

Supreme Pony at the last show I was at:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=296811417010178&set=a.296811367010183.79244.248856285139025&type=3&theater

Supreme Small Horse a few shows ago:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=287858544572132&set=a.287858357905484.76978.248856285139025&type=3&theater

(Who is the handsome palomino?



And remember Pallidon is considered heavy amongst the small horses!)

Supreme Miniature Gelding:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=287858494572137&set=a.287858357905484.76978.248856285139025&type=3&theater


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL!! Diane - dont even get me started on American Shetlands!!





Even your original Shetlands (going back 20 or 30 years) dont look like Shetlands at all! When I first saw a picture of one I really liked it, but it was NOT a Shetland - best I can describe it as looking like a slightly refined Dartmoor pony.





Nowadays the American Shetland looks like a slightly scaled down version of our small show hacks (horses) except ours are ridden and not allowed to 'stretch' when viewed in hand. Or a cross between the show hack and the Hackney (even if they dont have the hackney movement). But NOTHING like a Shetland!! I'm sure our friends in Aussieland will agree with me coz they still have Shetland shetlands - although they call them ponies!








Oh I'm having great fun with this discussion.



Can you just imagine what would happen if we all managed to visit each other during the showing season........"what's that horse doing in that class" - "how come that won that class" - "what on earth was that judge thinking about, that's not a '........', it's a '........', stupid judge" and other such comments!











Now Bree, i move to the pics you posted LOL!!

Pic one is far too lightweight to be called a pony! But as an adult and mature would probably be in our light hunter classes.

Pic 2 (who the devil is that handsome boy???)

Would be classified as a hack or light hunter - not refined enough for our refines!

Pic 3

Could be a hack, but too heavy in body, so would have to go in hunter at maturity - actually his body is too heavy/deep for his legs IMO, as he matures he may not have the bone structure to balance his top half??

Interesting pictures though - thanks for taking the trouble to post them.





Oh and PT is fine this morning, just as he was around 1am when I last checked him, the little rat LOL!! I do hate these minis who think it fun to call the vet out at vast expence 'after hours' - he has just spent the money we were saving up for chipping and passporting/registering our two foals from this year!! Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Anna, don't lets start a riot



The "American" Shetland riot





I do totally agree, they should change the name as these ponies have nothing in common with our Shetlands. I don't personally like them but who cares what I think.





The poor mini's still have a long way to go until people will really understand them and know how to describe them. I am fed up of saying "NO, they are not ponies" now when someone says "what cute ponies you have" I just say Thank you!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 30, 2011)

wow I get so confused when people start talking pony, miniature, small horse, shetland.. I just can't tell!..... YET


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yes Renee!! It's like the "oh look at that dinky little pony"........"thank you, he is very cute isn't he"





ps, before I tie myself up in more knots - apologies to Dinky Doo, I meant no offence!


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Now Bree, i move to the pics you posted LOL!!
> 
> Pic one is far too lightweight to be called a pony! But as an adult and mature would probably be in our light hunter classes.


Yes he is considered one of the lighter ones. Odd judge that day, picked a lot of light ponies and heavy horses



There's a pony (multi supreme) I'd love to show you but he hasn't shown with us yet so I don't have ny pics! Classic traditional shetland look!



> Interesting pictures though - thanks for taking the trouble to post them.


No problems, they where just a few examples as I'm sure I don't have to tell you what variety crops up with the minis!

Megan I break it down like this:

Miniature Horse (and within this Small Horse/B Class/Over as well as Little Horse/C Class)

Miniature Pony

Falabella

American/Modern Shetland

Shetland (plus some Mini Shetlands)

All short, all fantastic in their own way


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah ha - now another question. LOL!!

If a pony is anything/any breed 14hand 2inches and under - how do you get a mini pony?However small it is, it is still a pony, not a mini pony!! Now with a horse being an animal over 14.2 hh it is perfectly possible to breed a small version of a full sized horse, therefore a mini horse. But as a pony has no minimum height size, you cannot miniaturise it. LOL!!

















Now where is Diane - I need to have more discussions about American Shetlands! LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 30, 2011)

good question,,,,

what came first the chicken or the egg



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Ah ha - now another question. LOL!!
> 
> If a pony is anything/any breed 14hand 2inches and under - how do you get a mini pony?However small it is, it is still a pony, not a mini pony!! Now with a horse being an animal over 14.2 hh it is perfectly possible to breed a small version of a full sized horse, therefore a mini horse. But as a pony has no minimum height size, you cannot miniaturise it. LOL!!
> 
> ...


Lol!

Well they have similar height limits to the mini horses.

Personally I find it a bit silly to call somthing so obviously pony in type a mini horse



If we're trying to breed true horse type then why not breed true pony type and just call a spade a spade?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 30, 2011)

does anyone no how the miniature horse was breed with to make it so small i now shetlands

are there but how did thay get the horse to be so fine.and small????????????????????????????


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2011)

The type comes from one place, the height from another. In Australia we have had a lot of welsh and australian pony used. America used their refined shetlands.

I have heard of tb and arab being used but only know of some arab pony.

The height came from the pit ponies and Falabellas. Of course some dwarves where also used which has been a thorn in the breeds side ever since.

You should do a bit of reading and dig around for various sources. I think we as breeders should know where we came from in order to go forward.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Now where is Diane - I need to have more discussions about American Shetlands! LOL!!






be nice














Welcome back Diane



I hope you had a wonderful time with your family, did they wear you out?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Bree, I would call myself a 'breeder', but I sure know where I came from! LOL!!

Good question Jenny.





American Shetlands aside because, seriously, I know nothing about them (was just kidding you Diane), I would be very interested to know more about how our mini horses got from the foundation ones to those we have today.

I can see that small Arabs and Thoroughbreds could have been crossed with shetlands (British) and then with mini Shetlands, probably then crossed with the odd Falabella as they had already got the size down in their blood lines. But where does the refined look come from as that sort of 'slimness' given by the Arabs and the TB's was so far back, too far in my opinion to overcome the weight/build of the mini British Shetlands??

Looking at the pictures of the 'long ago' mini stallions (very few available of any mares) they are all small but chunky or a bit on the chunky side. But then you look at Rowdy who was around more or less at the same time or a little later, and he is different again - not refined as such, but certainly not heavy, plus he looks a lot more 'horse' like. So where did he get his build from? And how did things get lighter/more refined from then on. Or was it simply that some stallion threw a more refined offspring to a certain mare by luck and so these two were tried out on other breeding lines, plus their offspring got bred together etc etc.

So was it just luck or where did it come from because I cant find any seriously refined minis from 20 years ago!

Anyone got the answer???


----------



## Wings (Dec 1, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> So was it just luck or where did it come from because I cant find any seriously refined minis from 20 years ago!
> 
> Anyone got the answer???



It's never just luck in breeding!

I should say that while I'm new to breeding minis I spent a few years breeding mini lop rabbits, the fast turn over (1 month pregnancy, weaning at 8 weeks, sexual maturity at 3 months) meant I learnt a lot about managing a breeding program. I had a set type in my mind as well as size, colour and temprement. By the time I stopped to better focus on the minis I was regularly producing exactly what I and somtimes only 3 generations from where I started!

The mini started as size, the best example being the pit ponies of Britain. Of course they didn't care about type they just wanted somthing small that could do the work. I think the 'do the work' is what made the true mini possible as they needed somthign SOUND and we all know soundness starts with a decent conformation.

Jump ahead to people setting a goal, trying to define a breed. In the case of type (so now I'll ignore height) they wanted horse type in miniature. So how do you improve type? With a lot of work! You breed down the type of desirable horses to get them within height.

Now at this point things will be done differently depending on what was available. When the horse type became desirable over here they imported from Australia and made use of the refined welsh ponies and australian riding ponies. These animals where already small and held desirable type.

You won't find seriously refined minis from 20+ years ago because very few of them where on the ground! In truth the miniature is still a breed in progress!

Stallions like Rowdy where invaluable because they displayed a desirable type and threw it! Nothing better then a dominant stallion





Of course I'm skirting dangerously close to the American Shetland topic now so I think I'll leave it there


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

Back to school Diane



what are you teaching and to who? (Sorry I think I asked on Suzie's thread too)


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2011)

So glad you had a great time with the family Diane, but it can be exhausting can't it - still worth it though.





Yes, what sort of teaching? Do you do it regularly and where do you teach and what ages?

Nosey lot arn't we? LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank goodness there are wonderful people like you that are prepared to help these kids, Lord only knows what the world will be like when they are all adults.!

We miss you though!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Diane, I do so agree with you - where did all the dicipline, respect and general good manners go? I look at my young g/son (3 years old) and wonder what on earth things are going to be like when he gets to adulthood.





I do so admire you for taking on these kids, hopefully you can help a few of them in some way. Enjoy your ciggy breaks - you deserve them.


----------



## cassie (Dec 5, 2011)

Diane what a wonderful thing you are doing for these kids! I'm sure they will turn out so much the better from having you as their teacher even for a few weeks!





and I so agree about the whole discipline thing! e.g on the weekend Dad had our work truck at home at the front fence (with the truck locked this is a safe place...) we are a small town and most people know us, well actually the whole town knows us LOL

anyway we came out this morning, and kids had gotten beer bottles and smashed it against the bed of the truck, the crane and the chassy!!!



Dad wasn't happy! at least no real damage was done! but the weekend before our second shop got broken into and power tools were stolen... we looked back on the survailance cameras and they were kids! maybe 18 19 years old!!



there are so many young kids doing stupid things wasting their lives! because they have had an indecent education and family life... it makes me so sad!

bring back the smacks... and in some circumstances I say bring back the paddle!!!!



(not on me of course LOL I"m an angel!



) hehe

so GOOD ON YOU!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Me too



I never got smacked as a kid



They knew it was a waste of time


----------



## MeganH (Dec 5, 2011)

Bless you, Diane






You are doing a wonderful thing!

I hate seeing how the children or the general public act these days. I am afraid of where it will lead everyone down the line in the future. It's just bad news. No happy with the schools these days either


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Jen, heres some pics of Beau Beau


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 7, 2011)

oh he,s so cute such a shame about his leg


----------



## Eagle (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't give up on him yet Jenny ((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 7, 2011)

Now Now Jenny - negative thoughts are not allowed here as you well know.





Little Beau is doing brilliantly and his leg is getting stronger. He's a happy healthy little fella who is enjoying his life - and as yet no-one knows where that life will lead?

He may not be quite perfect make-up wise, but to me he is perfect in every way that is important.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 7, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Now Now Jenny - negative thoughts are not allowed here as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well said


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 7, 2011)

little beau,s leg is getting worse he lays down alot and he,s limping more..

he,s only 8wks old poor little man



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## cassie (Dec 7, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Now Now Jenny - negative thoughts are not allowed here as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well Said Anna, he is such a cute little bundle of fluff! makes you wanna hug him all the time!!







lucky lodge said:


> little beau,s leg is getting worse he lays down alot and he,s limping more..
> 
> he,s only 8wks old poor little man
> 
> ...



have you asked your new vet about him when she has been out?

does it seem that his leg is worse after he runs around?

maybe he is going through a growth spurt



and thats causing his legs to get a little worse... I'm sure it will all sort out!

hugs my friend! we are here for you! he has already done such a great job with fighting! I'm sure he will keep going!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 8, 2011)

beau does run but only when he has to...i know this is going to shock you,s but sweety and beau are up for sale



:No-Sad i have a lady coming out tomorow to look at them...lady that is coming to look at them is a horse judge


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

What is the reason you have decided to part with them if I may ask? Has some thing happened or is this possible buyer able to have Beau operated?

Whatever you decide is your call and we are here for you.


----------



## cassie (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh heres hoping they can afford little beaus surgery!! Let us know how it all goes please Jen? It is sad but as Renee said they are your minis


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes Jenny, I am upset, obviously. But you must do what you think is right for you, and all of us will support you in whatever you decide. Actually I feel more sorry for Sweety as I had so hoped she might settle with you.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and promising you support.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 8, 2011)

well ive decided to sell b/c i cant breed from sweety ,,i cant get near sweety,and i dont wont to put beau

down...and some b/c of my husband,,iam not going to lie to any one interested in sweety and beau i will

till them the truth, wich i think the truth about sweety breeding should of been told about years ago..i wish this wasnt the case


----------



## Wings (Dec 9, 2011)

I know people will howl at me for this, but I can't sit with myself knowing I kept my mouth shut and if this means I am no longer welcome here then so be it.

You are doing wrong by this foal.

As a breeder you chose to bring him into this world and, be it the fault of the dam or sire, he has come out wrong. He has a problem that is causing him pain and is likely to worsen to the point that vets have advised surgery or pts. Now not only have you chosen to do nothing you have decided to send him outside of your control to where who knows what will happen to him. Once he leaves your ownership you have no control over his life.

You have a responsibility to this foal to do right by him. And palming him off is the easy way out.

If you don’t have the courage to put down a foal when needed then you shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

I surpose your trying to tell me iam a guttless b#tch....and i surpose selling them on is the easy way

out ...i just dont have the heart to put him down...like i said iam not going to lie to the people that look at

them to buy..i will tell them everything about them both....oh by the way iam a beginer breeder with a heart

and who every buys them i will keep in contact with them...

or does everyone think i should put beau down


----------



## Eagle (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a situation last year Jenny where one of mine coliced and had to go to surgery 2 to save her, pts wasn't an option for me so I made the decision to sell one of my other horses to pay the vet fees. I then reduced my herd from 17 down to 5 as this is a number that I can afford to keep and pay any (hopefully never will have to) vet bills. We all make decisions and hopefully the others will share some ideas too.

Bree we totally understand your points of view and I personally have no problem with you sharing them, lets all see if we can find a solution for Sweety and Beau.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

well i think i have sold sweety and beau ,,and thay know every thing about them both thay rang there mate

who is a trainer and there gunna work with sweety.....as for beau there going to do what iam doing

and just see how he goes...these people sound really nice... what else am i to do put him down, beau

might have a limp for the rest of his life or it might get worse who knows and thay understand that..please dont get upset with me

i hope iam doing the right thing

but if there going to do work with sweety that is fantasic

what do you all think


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

its gone real quiet in here


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

:salute thank you what you said just made me cry,, this breeding has just been a night mare ..

..this has been something ive have allways wonted to do,and it has just

made me depressed,stressed,and really sad you got no idea how iam feeling..

maybe i shouldnt be breeding


----------



## Eagle (Dec 9, 2011)

Well it is done now so it doesn't really matter what we all think. I have much the same ideas as Bree on this one, I feel we are responsible for whatever we breed and I personally would have had beau pts rather than selling him on and risking that he doesn't get the necessary surgery to avoid any pain. The only reason am saying this is to avoid any future breeding that could end up with the same result. Breeding minis or any animal is not for the faint of heart as is often said on here. I am not and will not judge anyone especially over the internet but I just feel sorry for them both.

Oh and by the way you have no idea how much I cried this year when one of my foals didn't make it and the mare looked for her baby for days, it was just awful.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not one of the foaling gang, just a lurker and a worry wart over the expectant mares, and getting my foal fixes.

I'm not going to take sides either way as all make good points and are entitled to their opinions.

You are having doubts as to be a miniature horse breeder or not, I'm not judgmental but maybe you should not, for now. Maybe take it up sometime in the future. You also said something about your husband, we all understand about outside influiences, finances, etc. forcing us to make choices we my not want to make. You are the breeder, owner of this mare and foal, what ever you decide has to be, and now it is done. The question now is can you live with this choice, and not feel trmendous quilt and regret? I'll ask you a question, are these buyers close enough that you can visit and check on Beaus progress? If they are it will help to ease your mind, if not, will they keep you updated? If they are far away and you can't keep in touch will they allow you to rebuy if they decide to sell Beau? Please don't answer these questions here, they are for you to ponder, for yourself, for little Beau he didn't ask to be born, all he askes for is to be loved and cared for, please make sure the new owners understand this and you will feel better for your choices.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 9, 2011)

Once you sell or part with something, you lose any control over it. No matter what any purchaser may tell or promise you, what you have sold them is theirs to do with as they wish and you will be unable to do anything about it. Many purchasers will tell you all sorts of tales just to keep you happy - sometimes if you meet them before you make the sale, you can get an idea if they are genuine or not, but often they still pull the wool over your eyes. They say buyer beware, but I also think 'seller beware' also applies.

Have your buyers actually been to see Sweety and Beau? If not, how do they know that Sweety is a mare that they will be able to get on with and not just a mare that they will 'sort out and train'? And little Beau - have they seen him? Do they have the experience to give him a chance or have they spoken to their vet about his possible future? How are they going to work with and train Sweety while she is still feeding and caring for Beau? Do they have somewhere to keep her apart from their other horses so that little Beau doesn't get 'overworked' by being introduced to a new herd with all the running and chasing that will go on?

More questions for you to ponder Jenny. Many years ago we had a foal who was wrong in his make up. We kept him and cared for him and when we weaned him he was happy with all his other weaned buddies, but with his special care keeping him comfortable. Not long after weaning the vet told us that he would need many operations throughout his life to even keep him comfortable and that it would be hard for him. So we had him quietly put to sleep - they dont know what is happening and it was our 'gift' to him. We still miss him so much as he was such a character, but we know that we did the right thing for him in his particular circumstances.

You have had a lot of problems with your foalings this year and this can be a strain on the most experienced of breeders, let alone one just starting out, plus there are your own individual 'home' circumstances, so I know it has not been easy for you Jenny. I do think that you should give breeding a miss for a while and just enjoy, love and care for those minis that you have. Maybe the time will be right in the future to breed again, and this time perhaps it will turn out better for you.

Meanwhile, we will all be here for you, so keep giving us news of your girls and the babies. We have lots of new foalings to watch over and to chat about, so lets look to the future and continuing friendships.


----------



## cassie (Dec 11, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Once you sell or part with something, you lose any control over it. No matter what any purchaser may tell or promise you, what you have sold them is theirs to do with as they wish and you will be unable to do anything about it. Many purchasers will tell you all sorts of tales just to keep you happy - sometimes if you meet them before you make the sale, you can get an idea if they are genuine or not, but often they still pull the wool over your eyes. They say buyer beware, but I also think 'seller beware' also applies.
> 
> Have your buyers actually been to see Sweety and Beau? If not, how do they know that Sweety is a mare that they will be able to get on with and not just a mare that they will 'sort out and train'? And little Beau - have they seen him? Do they have the experience to give him a chance or have they spoken to their vet about his possible future? How are they going to work with and train Sweety while she is still feeding and caring for Beau? Do they have somewhere to keep her apart from their other horses so that little Beau doesn't get 'overworked' by being introduced to a new herd with all the running and chasing that will go on?
> 
> ...


I feel the same Anna, with everything, Jenny PLEASE for our sake make sure your to beautiful fur kids go to an absoloutly AWESOME home! If you can I would be visiting the place to make sure it is up to the standard of care you wish for them!!

I really feel sorry for Sweety... If this does go through I'm afraid that whatever little amount of trust she has in humans will be broken completley, and this is not your fault, I'm sure if she had been with you longer or skipped some of those other homes that she would be able to trust! and I'm SURE in time with the RIGHT person if given the chance she will be able to trust again.

Yes okay its probably not a good idea to breed from her again! but still she would make a lovely pet for the right person if loved cared for and had time taken to get her used to being trusted again...

Look at my Penny, she still has a long way to go, but she neighs at me when I bring my food now and follows me when I'm in their paddock! it hasn't even been a year yet, but I feel I have really turned a corner with her and that we have somewhat bonded,

I'm not having a go at you with this, but I wonder if you had kept Sweety and just spent the time with her that she needs, whether you would find a completley different mare in there, one I'm sure resembles her name



as it is I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLLY hope and pray! that the new owner will give her the love she needs.and that Beau will have the life he deserves however long or short that is.

I hope you are coping alright with this Jenny, and as Anna said we are always here and we will always help give support suggestions and love where they are wanted!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 11, 2011)

well i wasn;t going to say anything b/c i dont wont to upset anyone....plus this is really upsetting me

sweety and beau have gone to the best of homes thay live on a winery and have a river view from the

stable and lush green grass really flash place ...thay know a trainer and are going to work with sweety

and thay have a friend who is a vet so maybe beau will get that operation after all...i did get them to

sign a agreement that sweety and beau are not to be breed and full description why the should not be breed thay where my than happy to do that...thay will be very spoilt as thay have 5 kids ..

sweety and beau are going to have a long life with there new owners....

and i will be keeping in contact with them as much as thay can handle me as i will be a pain in the butt

as i will be ringing all the time ,,i still keep in contact with me big horses i sold on years ago....

i do have a heart and a really do care and love all my animals i have owned....and it has really broken

my heart but i think ive done the right thing..

i could of done what some breeders do and put beau down but when you think about it

some breeders would of put sweety down too...

so i think ive done something good and given them a happy long life....


----------



## Eagle (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny I will not judge you for your decision, it is none of my business. I am very glad that you found what seems to be a good home and if they stay together that is wonderful. Many breeders at this time of year are loading up weanlings and shipping them off to new homes which is just as sad. I only breed small numbers as i find it too hard to part with them.

What are you planning on doing with De-ago and Lady?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 11, 2011)

de-ago and lady are keepers for now i will train them and show them ...i will breed again but iam going to stick with just dusty and saffire and that wont happen for another couple of years and i will be more educated about everything and better set up...i have learnt lots,stress lots,worried lots and cryed lots,from my first three foals ive breed, but there is so much more to learn .and probaly lots more stress,,worry and

tears.......


----------



## MeganH (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny- I would never judge either. It is your business and what you think is right. It sounds like they are planning on being all they can be for both your minis and I really hope for the best for them. Not everyone would make the same choices, and not everyone feels the same about everything- as long as you feel like it is what is best then that is what matters.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 11, 2011)

MeganH said:


> Jenny- I would never judge either. It is your business and what you think is right. It sounds like they are planning on being all they can be for both your minis and I really hope for the best for them. Not everyone would make the same choices, and not everyone feels the same about everything- as long as you feel like it is what is best then that is what matters.



I agree with Megan. I have even less experience as you since I have not had a foal so there is no judgement from here. I know it's got to be hard. Bless you for doing what you feel in your heart is right. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## cassie (Dec 11, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> well i wasn;t going to say anything b/c i dont wont to upset anyone....plus this is really upsetting me
> 
> sweety and beau have gone to the best of homes thay live on a winery and have a river view from the
> 
> ...




Megan that is SO exciting that you have found such a lovely home for them! that is the best outcome!! please keep us updated on them as you find out info and get pics



you know we love them both and are so glad that they have found such a perfect home!!



MeganH said:


> Jenny- I would never judge either. It is your business and what you think is right. It sounds like they are planning on being all they can be for both your minis and I really hope for the best for them. Not everyone would make the same choices, and not everyone feels the same about everything- as long as you feel like it is what is best then that is what matters.


couldn't agree more Megan



as long as they are loved and looked after thats all that matters!



a mini dream come true said:


> I agree with Megan. I have even less experience as you since I have not had a foal so there is no judgement from here. I know it's got to be hard. Bless you for doing what you feel in your heart is right. That's all any of us can do.


none of us are judging you here Jenny, its not our place. we offer advice and take advice as it is given to us, we care SO MUCH for all the horses that come on here! especially on this thread as we get to know them for so many months, we love them as much as our own! we just want to make sure they are having the best possible life as we do love them so much.

So I hope you haven't gotten upset by what I have said, I can't really give advice, heck you have had more foals then me



LOL I just know how much over the past few months I have learnt from the wonderful people on here. and how much I have come to love Sweety!

I am SO glad that you were able to find the perfect home and that they will be doing everything possible to help beau out and get Sweety trusting in people again, well done you!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks guys ,,,i have learnt a big lesson in the breeding world...


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 12, 2011)

i just spoke to the people that have sweety and beau ,,,i couldnt be happyer with were thay have gone

thay had bought sweety and beau for there twelve year old daughter as a surprise..and the little girl

cryed when she seen them both and gave her dad the biggest cuddle...she spends every minitue with

them and is hanging out for school holidays... she has even started training sweety, and beau doesnt even

try to nip her like he did with me...thay are going to send photos to me after xmas is over...and i will put them

on here so yous can all see what a nice home and family she has gone to



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

spoke to the little girl that now owns sweety and beau,,now called buddy...and she loves them to

bits she has put a saddle on sweety and she was saying when she trys to put the saddle blanket on sweety

little buddy pulls it off ..how cute..she spends every minute with them..little buddys leg is fine still running

around no probs she did say his leg did lock up once and then it came good so i dont no...

Iam just glad that thay both have a lovely home and are loved






:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 29, 2011)

:yeah



Sounds like they both have a fablous home and a waonderful, loving family.



:yeah



Great news. Thank you for the update on them!!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jenny! so glad they are so well loved! can we see some piccies? you did promise some!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

i know i promise some photos but thay havent sent me any,



,,i made them promise to send me photos

so as soon as i get some ill post



:yeah


----------



## MeganH (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like they went to a great home. I hope they send pictures soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2011)

It sounds as though Sweety and 'Buddy' have found a great home Jenny. Hope they send you some pictures soon as I would love to see the little girl with her new special friends. What a fabulous suprise Christmas present for her!


----------

